

Ask HN: has anyone used a crowdsourced SEO service? - andrewstuart

Has anyone used crowdsourced SEO?<p>What is the leading service in this space?<p>Anyone care to share their experiences?
======
ljf
I think the reason it (might) not work would be: 99designs - the designers are
protected from someone else using the design they produce as just a few small
examples are shown on the site. Someone could pinch them, but they aren't
getting the full whack.

With SEO advice a competitor could just take everything shown and apply it. Or
if they just give you a small amount how do you ensure you get what you
want/paid for? How does the SEO 'provider' protect themselves against someone
just not being happy with the rest of the (good) advice.

But I could be wrong ;)

------
mattgratt
SEO for big money terms is difficult, time consuming, and expensive.

I would only use something like this for trivially competitive terms.

Blueglass' product is worth looking into (I believe it's called SecondStep) as
is Optify.

I don't really know what you mean by crowdsourced SEO - if you're
crowdsourcing your onsite stuff, you're probably making a bad decision.

If you're crowdsourcing your link building, you're paying someone else to spam
for you.

